# Zu welcher Jahreszeit beißen Karpfen am besten?



## Ingo (6. Juli 2005)

Zu welcher Jahreszeit beißen Karpfen am besten, und zu welcher Tageszeit?
Ist das auch abhängig vom Gewässer, ob fließend oder stehend?

gruß Ingo


----------



## Pilkman (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zu welcher Jahreszeit beißen Karpfen am besten?*

Hallo Ingo,

das sind Fragen, die man absolut nicht pauschal für jedes Gewässer beantworten kann, da die Beisszeit von viel zu vielen unterschiedlichen Faktoren abhängt. 

Fast ebenso sieht es mit der "besten" Jahreszeit aus, wenn gleich man hier doch auf jeden Fall den Frühling und den Herbst hervorheben kann. Den Frühling, weil die Karpfen vor der beginnenden Laichzeit und nach dem kräftezehrenden Winter wieder beginnen zu fressen und den Herbst, weil die sinkenden Wassertemperaturen den Karpfen signalisieren, dass es auf den Winter zugeht und das Fressen auf "Vorrat" sprich auf die "Hüfte" empfehlenswert ist. Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass im Sommer keine guten Fänge möglich sind. Ganz im Gegenteil habe ich die bisher besten d.h. in Bezug auf die Quantität erfolgreichsten Ansitze mitten im Sommer gemacht.


----------



## Robin90 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zu welcher Jahreszeit beißen Karpfen am besten?*

Also ich glaube mal das Anfang Herbst nicht schlecht ist oder der späte Sommer wenn sich das Wasser wieder etwas abkühlt!


----------



## carper_83 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zu welcher Jahreszeit beißen Karpfen am besten?*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## robertb (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zu welcher Jahreszeit beißen Karpfen am besten?*

Anfang Mai lol ... da fängt bei uns schon die Durststrecke an (zuviel natürliche Nahrung)  März und April sind extrem gute Monate wie Pilkman schon erklärt hat  |wavey:


----------



## Lachs (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zu welcher Jahreszeit beißen Karpfen am besten?*

Hallo, ich habe in den letzten Jahren die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die Karpfen am besten vor der Winterruhe im September und Oktober beißen. 
Köder nehme ich dann was herberes wie Nuß oder Birdfood oder Fisch.

Gruß Sönke


----------



## Carpfighter (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zu welcher Jahreszeit beißen Karpfen am besten?*

Ich finde am besten gleich nach der Schonzeit in der Früh und am Abend und im Herbst 
!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wenn du wirkli nur Großkarpfen fangen willst würd ich dann fischen wenn das wasser sehr kalt ist und nur mehr die großen fressen !!
Im Sommer meiner Meinung nach nicht das beste , außer an großen Seen die sich nur langsam erwärmen und sehr tief sind!!!!!!!!!
________________________________________________________________________
Ich hoff ich konnt dir helfen!!!!!

carpfighter


----------



## dropback (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zu welcher Jahreszeit beißen Karpfen am besten?*



			
				Carpfighter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde am besten gleich nach der Schonzeit in der Früh und am Abend und im Herbst
> !!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wenn du wirkli nur Großkarpfen fangen willst würd ich dann fischen wenn das wasser sehr kalt ist und nur mehr die großen fressen !!
> Im Sommer meiner Meinung nach nicht das beste , außer an großen Seen die sich nur langsam erwärmen und sehr tief sind!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Wäre schön wenn im Winter wirklich nur Dicke gefangen werden würden. Ich jedenfalls habe schon so einige Winter durchgefischt und kann nicht sagen dass ich größere gefangen habe als sonst. 
Herbst ist natürlich immer gut, sowie vor und nach der Laichzeit. Wobei die Gewichte vor der Laichzeit naürlich höher sind als danach.
drop


----------



## harti911 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zu welcher Jahreszeit beißen Karpfen am besten?*



			
				dropback schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre schön wenn im Winter wirklich nur Dicke gefangen werden würden. Ich jedenfalls habe schon so einige Winter durchgefischt und kann nicht sagen dass ich größere gefangen habe als sonst.
> drop


 
Das ist natürlich meiner Meinung nach nur eine relative Aussage! Natürlich fängt man im Winter nicht nur durchgängig dicke Karpfen. Wäre ja zu schön... 

--> Aber interessant wird die Jahreszeit in Betrachtung bei Wiederfängen! <--
(p.s.: Ich liebe Wiederfänge! Es gibt nichts schöneres als alte Bekannte wiederzutreffen! :k )
Da kann man natürlich die Erfahrung machen, dass die Karpfen sich Winterspeck anfressen bzw schwerer sind als zu sommerlichen Zeiten...
Aber auch da wird man feststellen können, dass dies ganz unterschiedlich ausfallen kann. Bei dem ein oder anderen Fisch variert das Gewicht kaum, während andere ordentlich zulegen...
Daher sollte man meiner Meinung nach darüber nicht zu sehr verallgemeinerte Aussagen treffen. Hängt natürlich auch immer vom Gewässer ab und und und...


----------



## K-P Schulz (12. August 2009)

*AW: Zu welcher Jahreszeit beißen Karpfen am besten?*

#6Zur Zeit im Strandbad Sandersdorf Ab19 Uhr täglich im Schnitt 2 Größe um die 50 cm.


----------



## dab74 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Zu welcher Jahreszeit beißen Karpfen am besten?*

Jeder carphunter wird zu einer Aussage kommen die beste Jahreszeit ist vom Gewässer abhängig. Bei einem normal tiefen Natursee ist es immer das Frühjahr (März bis ende Mai) und der Herbst von ende August bis mitte November. Im Bagersee ist das wieder ganz anders könnt ihr euch ja selber zusammenreimen. Euer kleiner Klugsch... aus dem Spreewald|wavey:


----------



## haarp1988 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zu welcher Jahreszeit beißen Karpfen am besten?*

An unserem Gewässer (4 fussballfelder groß, sehr verkrautet und an der tiefsten stelle 6,3 m tief) tut man sich im Sommer mit Karpfen sehr schwer, weil das Wasser zu warm ist und zu viel natürliche Nahrung vorhanden ist; da fängt man nur graser mit maiskette aufgepoppt in Honig gedippt, tigernüssen und süßen boilies... im frühling und herbst fängt man dann die Karpfen und meiner Erfahrung nach wenn angefüttert wurde auch nur ausschließlich große weil die sobald sie den platz kennen ihn für sich beanspruchen! Am besten geht das dann mit fischigen boilies! Gruß michel


----------



## nitronic88 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zu welcher Jahreszeit beißen Karpfen am besten?*



harti911 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich meiner Meinung nach nur eine relative Aussage! Natürlich fängt man im Winter nicht nur durchgängig dicke Karpfen. Wäre ja zu schön...
> 
> --> Aber interessant wird die Jahreszeit in Betrachtung bei Wiederfängen! <--
> (p.s.: Ich liebe Wiederfänge! Es gibt nichts schöneres als alte Bekannte wiederzutreffen! :k )
> ...



So sehe ich das auch. Pauschal nicht zu beantworten...


----------



## Schleie60 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Zu welcher Jahreszeit beißen Karpfen am besten?*

Hi Ihr habt bestimmt Ahnung will Weihnachten zwei Freilaufrollen kaufen bis 100 Euro eine WELCHE? Bin überfordert ab 6000der sollte es schon sein. DANKE |wavey


----------



## carpnorbert (27. November 2016)

*AW: Zu welcher Jahreszeit beißen Karpfen am besten?*

Vor- und nach der Laichzeit bis August geht bei uns gut ab Oktober ist bei uns nichts mehr los! Baggersee 11ha ca 100 Karpfen


----------



## hellyeah (30. November 2016)

*AW: Zu welcher Jahreszeit beißen Karpfen am besten?*

Zwar sind Karpfen das ganze Jahr über gut zu fangen, aber besonders im Sommer sind die Bisse echt super. Zwar kommen auch mal Karauschen an den Haken, aber im großen und ganzen ist der Sommer eine wirklich gute Zeit. Wenn du im Winter auf Karpfen gehen willst, brauchst du viel geduld und solltest eher am Grund angeln, da es dort wärmer ist, was die Karpfen bevorzugen.


----------

